# Homemade potpourri



## mhawk85 (Nov 13, 2014)

I made potpourri last night. Its better then I thought it would be. Its my first ever and im proud of if.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 14, 2014)

Ooooh!  I bet it smells terrific!


----------



## KristaY (Nov 14, 2014)

It looks great! I bet it smells as good as it looks too. Did you dry the citrus slices in the oven? I also see star anise and whole cloves. What a perfect winter scent combo. Excellent job!


----------



## mhawk85 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks.  Yes I did dry the oranges in the oven. I have a dehydrator and im thinking about experimenting with flowers for the spring


----------

